# Craigslist score



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Scored these for $100 total on craigslist this morning.
All in good shape, really didn't need the reel mower but it works well. Maybe I use it as a workout tool, manual mowing 25k of grass a couple times a week would be a solid workout.
The chipper works as well as I expected, and already spread a few hoppers full with the spreader.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------

